# My first wineador!



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Just over a year ago, an acquaintance brought me back 5 (fake) Cohiba's from Cuba. (great smokes though). I bought a tiny 5-count humidor to keep them in. Soon after I got a medium sized desktop humidor, then a large desktop humidor plus a 15-count travel humidor. Then I got into pipes and bought a glass display cabinet for them. Yesterday I just bought a small wine cooler to house my cigar boxes. Where does it ever end!? :dunno:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Brilliant title... it basically concedes the fact that you will eventually end up with a second or more wineadors! 

RG headed your way!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> Brilliant title... it basically concedes the fact that you will eventually end up with a second or more wineadors!
> 
> RG headed your way!


Yeah.... I'm only a few boxes away from filling it and going back to using my larger wood humidor to store boxes, then it will be time for a larger wineador.

There were some absolute beauties at the store going up to close to $2K, with everything in between.  I really do prefer a wooden box for my cigar storage though (as opposed to the metal/plastic/glass of a wineador).


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

> Where does it ever end!?


With multiple wineadors..... or a wife who is not very understanding!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

When you run out of money.... thats when it ends i mean.
Nice looking setup you got, ive upgraded a few times. I believe we would all be better off just building a 10x10 walk in humidor and would save money in the long run.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice! I just picked up my first wine fridge (to be converted to a wineador, too!) yesterday as well. Look out, below!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr (May 20, 2011)

Thats a cool little unit....what did you end up paying for it if you dont mind me asking?

And Joe now that you told us we will be expecting pics


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> Brilliant title... it basically concedes the fact that you will eventually end up with a second or more wineadors!


Haha. That's awesome.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

It never ends, I have a 32 bottle wine cooler and it's about 1/2 full, so I'm already trying to figure out what to do next, damn I've only been smoking 6 months, never thought I'd ever own that many cigars, let alone smoke 'em


----------



## Todd Peddle (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice looking setup and collection of cigars.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great setup and nice collection of sticks. I will refrain from commenting on the picture of Che though....


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

The slope has got his A$$.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on your :first:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> It never ends, I have a 32 bottle wine cooler and it's about 1/2 full, so I'm already trying to figure out what to do next, damn I've only been smoking 6 months, never thought I'd ever own that many cigars, let alone smoke 'em


I said the same thing when I bought a 50ct humi..."I'll never fill that up!" :hat:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> I said the same thing when I bought a 50ct humi..."I'll never fill that up!" :hat:


Well, I added another 25ct box to the wineador a week or so ago. I can put the singles in the top tray into a humi and use the top shelf for maybe 2 boxes, but after that, it's already time for a bigger wineador


----------

